# Wallner color analyser manual?



## buncmaterak1030 (May 22, 2010)

I just acquired a Leitz Focomat V35 colour enlarger. It came with what I think is a color analyser. The only marking is "Wallner SM Color", with no model number or anything else. Is anyone familiar with this equipment? I do not know how to use it and need to locate a manual, which I have so far unsuccessfully searched for on the web. Thanks.


----------

